

Building user interfaces with React - gnubardt
http://www.crashlytics.com/blog/building-user-interfaces-with-react/

======
loceng
Is this a good idea? With the included PATENTS file, if Facebook decides a
patent they filed is something you violate then they will sue you or ask for a
royalty. If you try to fight it or even suggest it's not valid then your
license for React and all other Facebook projects becomes voided. This gives
incredible leverage and power to Facebook for anyone developing their core
business with anything they've made/open sourced.

